# Street Spec general thread



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Here's the general thread for Trinity and Pro-match Spec racing.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

is there any tuning allowed to the motors


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

You can do everything to a spec motor that you can to a stock motor. Of course, you can't drill, take out windings, ect. but they are almost the same kind of motors. Spec motors are 21turn and stock motors are 27 turns.


----------



## TigeRyan (Nov 6, 2001)

Where I normally race we run a spec class that uses the Street Spec motor, but not all their rules. Our rules are as follows:

1. Open Chassis (1/10th scale TC)
2. Open Rubber Tires (No Capped Tires)
3. Fixed Gear Ratio (7.0)
4. Open Battery
5. Spec Body (this year NASTruck, last year EuroTruck, year before Beetle)

We also have a rewards penalty, you win 2 races, you loose a tooth off your pinion, you win two more races you loose either 1 or 2 more teeth depending on your pitch (2 for 64, 1 for 48).

We just completed our third season and the class was very close, we also ran both road course and oval in the series.

Anyone else running a similiar spec class???


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

A reward penalty? that's interesting.


----------



## TigeRyan (Nov 6, 2001)

The reason we did it was to keep one person from running away with the championship, we have various levels of driver compete in our point series and each year atleast one driver has had the rewards penalty applied to them (me the first year BTW, I won the first two races). Once I lost that tooth, I came in 2nd and then 3rd the next too races. It required much more chassis prep time (notice I didnt say money, but Time, a key element of spec racing IMHO) to get the car to work better in the corners and carry the speed that I did have. Another guy this season had a real good run and won 4 races, so by our season ending race he had lost 3 teeth (64 pitch) and he said he spent a bunch of time on his car, cleaning the car's bearings, wrenching on his setup and doing his homework. He ended up winning that last race, but 3 cars were all on the lead lap.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Ryan,

We have a really good group of six cell spec guys at our track, the racing is incredibly close,Some of the front runners need a tooth or teeth taken away for sure.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

We call ours Pro-Spec racing: Open Chassis, open tires (foam), oval body, Street Spec batteries and Street Spec Motors. Highly competitive and fast. We recently opened up the tires selection from the spec tires and more cars are going faster.


----------



## TigeRyan (Nov 6, 2001)

That's the reason we implemented the rewards penalty, we wanted to let everyone into the class but to try and level the playing field if it became tilted too far one way....

We are going to be opening up voting for next years spec body, there is a good chance we might go with the NASTrucks again, they were real popular....


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

TigeRyan- That's so cool! I like the rewards penalty. I wish we had a spec class.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

TigeRyan- That's so cool! I like the rewards penalty. I wish we had a spec class.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Spec racing is a lot of fun but eventually it gets to where you have to stay on top of the car,motors and batteries so much that it tends to lose it's appeal.We've been running a six cell open spec class around here for several years now,and I've hit a wall and can't get any more speed out of the car,it's getting very frustrating.


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

XXX-SCapece said:


> You can do everything to a spec motor that you can to a stock motor. Of course, you can't drill, take out windings, ect. but they are almost the same kind of motors. Spec motors are 21turn and stock motors are 27 turns.


i was told from the people at my track that u cant do alot, you have to keep the same brushes, u can not serierate the brushes, u cant change the springs on the motor... but can mess with the springs.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Every track is different.


----------



## hill jack (Dec 31, 2004)

can anyone give me a web address as to where I can find any of the 1600 batteries seems everybody is out of them


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

yes, but physically, you can do anything to a spec motor and anyother motor can do


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

hill jack said:


> can anyone give me a web address as to where I can find any of the 1600 batteries seems everybody is out of them


I think everybody is looking,I need some six cell packs myself.Seems Trinity is not shipping any right now.Good thing I switched to super spec class no problems with batteries there.


----------



## wayneny (Apr 25, 2004)

Give Dot a call at Marshall's Hilltop Hobbies in Honesdale, Pa. There number is 570-729-7458. They have 6 cell spec packs in stock and also 4 cell if anyone needs them................WAYNE


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks Wayne I may end up doing that.


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

I am for the the NASTuck boddies.
Johnny


----------



## cappa (Feb 22, 2005)

TigeRyan said:


> Where I normally race we run a spec class that uses the Street Spec motor, but not all their rules. Our rules are as follows:
> 
> 1. Open Chassis (1/10th scale TC)
> 2. Open Rubber Tires (No Capped Tires)
> ...


I know this is a bit old post but is it a carpt or paved track? We run the spec foams but its a indoor carpet track here in AZ. I tried the stock rubber it came with and it didnt hook up even with some sauce on the t-spec tires. It was more like a drifting class


----------

